# Bad Grendel! Bad BAD Grendel!



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Five minutes. That's all it took. It was pouring outside so I turned Grendel and her new shadow, Sweep, into the closed garage to run around and dry off. A newly cleaned Garage, an immaculate garage, A garage that you would be proud to eat dinner in. I came back in five minutes and......twelve double rolls of toilet paper were shredded and strewn around. The horses blanket had been pulled down, unfolded and peed on. A book that I had presumably been interested in reading had been located and every page torn out and stepped on. my full recyclable bin had had every piece of paper, plastic and aluminum removed and chomped on. A fifty pound bag of dog food was torn open, as well as a fifty pound bag of dirt. The place is a wreck. And all in five minutes. There is no doubt in my mind that the instigator, perhaps even the sole perpatrator of said outrages was Grendel. She didn't even have the decency to look ashamed. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow.....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG. Hire them out as a wrecking crew.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, we only have your word to go on and it's quite possible that you're exagerating to some degree... I think pictures are not only in order, but are more or less a requirement.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Would love to see a picture of that! I bet they had fun


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't really type a proper response until I after I clean my monitor.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

squerly said:


> Well, we only have your word to go on and it's quite possible that you're exagerating to some degree... I think pictures are not only in order, but are more or less a requirement.


I agree.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh for sure, pictures are required!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Sadly, I am the only person in the western hemisphere without a digital camera or even a normal camera. Therefore Grendel's rampage shall not be recorded for the ages. 

Jelpy


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

They are quick!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dogs did a good job. what does she have to
be ashamed of? 



Jelpy said:


> She didn't even have the decency to look ashamed.
> 
> Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Sadly, I am the only person in the western hemisphere without a digital camera or even a normal camera. Therefore Grendel's rampage shall not be recorded for the ages.


I think we may need to take up a collection and get Jelpy a camera, for crying out loud!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thats why they call them "German shredders", i snuck up on one of mine once, he was shredding a newspaper, less than 60 seconds it was gone


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I think we may need to take up a collection and get Jelpy a camera, for crying out loud!


 
sounds like a plan! lol.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ken k said:


> thats why they call them "German shredders", i snuck up on one of mine once, he was shredding a newspaper, less than 60 seconds it was gone


Lol, mine likes to steal kleenex out of the box, yup he has got it and shredded it before I even know what the heck happened! And let's not even talk about the toilet paper!!!


----------



## sandyandtheyams (May 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, ~giggle snort~ glad I don't have a garage..... 
and I have a spare kitchen table you can have if you have if you have to eat off your garage floor


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Snort, laugh, giggle, he he he....

Now you know why I refer to mine as the Evil Twins. LOL!

Ah well, here is a thought and what I do. If the dogs have been out in the rain -- yes, they have no objection to being soggy, when I bring them in, I have a crate with some towels in it, and they have to sit in their crate for a while until I am satisfied that they are probably not so wet anymore. 

So after cleaning your garage, you might want to head out to the local Wal-Mart and buy a few crates for your garage and some cheap towels. And when you consider the receipt, consider filing it for your taxes under medical expenses, as it will definitely be better than a couple of hour sessions with your mental health provider.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner would take underwear out of the hamper and shred it.It was so gross and bizarre. He doesn't do it anymore thank goodness.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG can you imagine what she must have looked like in the process? You should have just let her go out to pee! But no she has to find a bottle, probably thought she would sit down with a good book, missed the target and thought "oh no!" At least she tried to wipe it up with the toilet paper! LOL, just kidding w/ ya!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

That must have been some sight to see!! Good girl making sure that her mum had something to do to keep her occupied. Glad it was you and not me. The worst thing Shadow has done was chew my DD's camera that she got for Christmas...of course, it wasn't his fault that it had a lovely suede case and was left on the coffee table......


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

after hearing all these horror stories of other pups and young adults.... Shasta is an absolute angel!!! She leaves the toilet paper alone but i'm certainly never allowed to go to the bathroom by myself as i'm sure she's convinced the toilet will eat me and she'll never see me again. Shasta just terrorizes Riley who hates her with a passion. Our rug in the living room was already on its way out the door. Shasta is currently trying to help piece by piece but thats it. My kids cause more trouble than this pup!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

PupperLove said:


> OMG can you imagine what she must have looked like in the process? You should have just let her go out to pee! But no she has to find a bottle, probably thought she would sit down with a good book, missed the target and thought "oh no!" At least she tried to wipe it up with the toilet paper! LOL, just kidding w/ ya!


 :rofl: Now THAT'S a good explanation!

Of course, it doesn't cover the dirt.....

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I remember those days very well! 

Indra did the same thing. Oh and toillett paper and news papers, cartons, everything that can be ripped apart she ripped to pieces. Don't you laaaugh that stage?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> after hearing all these horror stories of other pups and young adults.... Shasta is an absolute angel!!! She leaves the toilet paper alone but i'm certainly never allowed to go to the bathroom by myself as i'm sure she's convinced the toilet will eat me and she'll never see me again. Shasta just terrorizes Riley who hates her with a passion. Our rug in the living room was already on its way out the door. Shasta is currently trying to help piece by piece but thats it. My kids cause more trouble than this pup!



These are not horror stories. While you are mad at that moment it's things you can laugh about afterwards. It's the best stage the pup is going through. First I was mad too when Indra did these things but then I started laughing about it and helped her ripping up newspapers and cartons. It's sooo much fun. The other two joined us too. It's very comical and sometimes we all just need a laugh.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know, I'm still not quite ready to laugh at how Rosa (because I was ignoring her) jumped up, put her paws on the desk where I was sitting and knocked a full cup of coffee onto my husband's $3000 work laptop.

God, I can still feel the sensation of my heart dropping onto the floor.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL Jelpy! You are not alone. Every chance Mgelika gets, he shreds paper towels by the roll that he steals from the kitchen counter. He also has a shoe fettish, so absolutely no shoes can be left lying on the floor. On occasion, he will steal my husband's boxers and shred them, too. Ah the joys of land sharks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

squerly said:


> Well, we only have your word to go on and it's quite possible that you're exagerating to some degree... I think pictures are not only in order, but are more or less a requirement.


It's only true if we see the PICTURES!!! :wild:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh Dodger's shredded so much stuff it's almost funny like our doll vacuum cover, he decapitated that. he shredded a loaf of bread that we had just bought, shredded the plastic bag, ate the bread. He has a habit of stealing my dirty underwear and dirty socks, only mine though not my mom's mine, and shredding them. He steals shoes sometimes lol He tried to eat my shoes but i got to them before any damage what done HA. oh and he shreds pinecones then brings them in the house and continues to shred them getting pine cone stuff all over my house. he's a finny dog


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nope. i'm convinced i have an angel pup right now. She doesnt shred anything or really attempt to do anything she shouldnt. She sniffs at the toilet paper and walks away. she completely ignores the trash can, even with tasty goodies inside while the other dogs are sniffing like crazy and trying to figure out how to get in there without getting busted. she doesnt jump up as much, only when she's excited and she catches herself and gets this ashamed look on her face. She doesnt nip as much but she knows better too. She'll sit at a distance on command whereas my adults think they have to be sitting on me feet when they sit so they come running over. yes....i currently have an angel. and with a little girl who turns 3 next month and a little boy who is almost 2.... i have enough shredding messes to clean up. the puppy is better behaved than the kids are!!!!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!!! What a mess I bet. How old is she?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure on her age. She's a rescue...probably about 6 or 7 months. She's still in the middle of the uglies. 

Jelpy and; the mesquite mafia


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

What a bad girl.  German Shredders .... for sure. I had one that was fond of ripping the crotches out of underwear...pajamas... Not dirty ones, folded in the laundry basket ones, waiting to be put away. Cost me a fortune. She would look at me while she was doing it!! My current boy Max made my heart almost stop when he met me at the door one day when he was still being crate trained. He had demolished a crate that had been used for three previous GSD. Thankfully all he did was tear apart a sofa pillow. (When I first saw the mess, I thought the couch cushions were gone!) Memories.....


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Gosh Jelpy, It sounds like you only have circumstantial evidence. I think Grendel was framed. Hee! Hee! Hee!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Framed?! Awk! Sputter! Not Grendel! She's as guilty as the day is long! What's more, the carnage continues. She's no more than 10 feet away from me, but everytime I get wrapped up in the computer She's into something. A glass got broken from Grendel pulling it off the counter to see what was in it. THe cat food bowl was dragged out and licked clean. A pizza box has been utterly demolished. She has somehow managed to get ahold of an object that was on the top=THE TOP!- shelf of my bookcase. And when I make her sit down and behave she lets out this abused, drawn out, high pitched groan, as if She is being treated with unbearable unfairness. Sheesh 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Framed?! Awk! Sputter! Not Grendel! She's as guilty as the day is long! What's more, the carnage continues. She's no more than 10 feet away from me, but everytime I get wrapped up in the computer She's into something. A glass got broken from Grendel pulling it off the counter to see what was in it. THe cat food bowl was dragged out and licked clean. A pizza box has been utterly demolished. She has somehow managed to get ahold of an object that was on the top=THE TOP!- shelf of my bookcase. And when I make her sit down and behave she lets out this abused, drawn out, high pitched groan, as if She is being treated with unbearable unfairness. Sheesh
> 
> Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


 
LOL sounds like a teenager!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Baersmama said:


> What a bad girl.  German Shredders .... for sure. I had one that was fond of ripping the crotches out of underwear...pajamas... Not dirty ones, folded in the laundry basket ones, waiting to be put away. Cost me a fortune. She would look at me while she was doing it!! My current boy Max made my heart almost stop when he met me at the door one day when he was still being crate trained. He had demolished a crate that had been used for three previous GSD. Thankfully all he did was tear apart a sofa pillow. (When I first saw the mess, I thought the couch cushions were gone!) Memories.....



Indra did that too. 

Oh man, she killed our vacuum cleaner which was the best thing that could have happened because I am so much happier with the dirt devil. 

She chewed up underwear, one day she dragged the garbage into the bedroom, onto the bed, it was all over the bedroom and the bed. She only chewed up one pair of shoes, never chewed on furniture though but boy did she love the garbage, underwear, packaging, newspapers, toillettpaper and plastic-bowls. That's what she was obsessed with, she chewed up every plastic bowl she could get ahold off.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Jelpy, did you have a premonition or something when you named your dog Grendel?

Grendel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Jelpy, did you have a premonition or something when you named your dog Grendel?
> 
> Grendel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


:rofl:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually, I'd just always thought it was a pretty good name.  Plus once I had Lycan, it was just a natural pair. Firts, too; those two are into everything. Twice. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------

